# Corn Husks



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

We are having corn on the cob with dinner tonight. This may be a stupid question but I am a new chicken owner so here goes 

Can I give the chickens the husks from the corn? I hate to throw it away, but I don't want to give it to them if it will make them sick. I have about 20 chickens from 11 weeks to 6 months old. Would it be okay to throw them the husks from 6 ears of corn?

Thanks!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

They won't eat them if that's what you're thinking


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Corn husks are perfectly edible by pretty much everything. We usually give them to horses, rabbits, or guinea pigs though. The chickens only eat them if they are penned up and have no other greens to pick through.


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, I'll just give them to the goats then. The goats love them, I just thought the chickens might enjoy them too. My horses don't eat them either. Thanks!


----------



## LilElk (Jan 16, 2007)

mine eat the corn left on the cobs.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

My birds prefer to pick the cobs & leave the husks. Goats will appreciate the snack though.


----------

